# If you had a clean sheet of paper ...



## Inscrutable (Jun 9, 2020)

So if you had it to do over, knowing what you know now, and you get 3 cooking device/appliance wishes rubbing that lamp ... what 3 devices end up in your arsenal and on your patio/deck/garage? 
Thinking perhaps a bit closer to real world than fantasyland , but dreaming ok if that’s where you want to go.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 9, 2020)

My Hobart slicer and grinder.  Then my Brinkmann Trailmaster for the smoker.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 9, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> So if you had it to do over, knowing what you know now, and you get 3 cooking device/appliance wishes rubbing that lamp ... what 3 devices end up in your arsenal and on your *patio/deck/garage?*


I highlighted the last words because I _think_ you are asking about *outdoor *cooking devices, yes? 

If so ...

I'd get a Weber Summit® S-470 Gas Grill (Natural Gas) grill. (You didn't mention who is paying for any of this ...)

I'd get some sort of offset smoker ... a _*real *_smoker instead of the MES that someone gave me a few years ago. The MES is a wonderfully simple device, but even with the AMNPS and external smoker box ("mailbox mod"), the smoke isn't really that great. It is a bad compromise, IMHO.

The one thing that I have already, but that I'd get again in a heartbeat is my Camp Chef Pizza Oven Accessory. add-on for the Weber grill.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 9, 2020)

johnmeyer said:


> I highlighted the last words because I _think_ you are asking about *outdoor *cooking devices, yes?


Yes ... if I had to include indoor, I’d need a lot more than 3 wishes


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 9, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Yes ... if I had to include indoor, I’d need a lot more than 3 wishes



Oh.  Sorry.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 9, 2020)

1. PK Grill. I got the PKTX about 8 months ago and I have used that little booger almost daily since.

2. Hunsaker Drum. I got that a little over a year ago and it is a very easy to use and high quality smoker. Only wish I would have spent the extra do-re-mi to get the stainless steel version.

3. LSG Offset. Don't have one of these. There are a few other brands I would throw out if this were fantasy land, but the LSG seems like a good unit and it is something I might actually buy someday. I have a Lang 36, but if I want something else it would be a LSG or the Shirley patio model.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 9, 2020)

Cookshack FEC100 for large cooks
Rec Tec 700 Bull for small cooks
and a
Rec Tec Bullseye for grilling.

Johnny Ray


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 9, 2020)

1. Weber performer premium grilling and smoking if needed
2. Blackstone.. I love mine so versatile
3.  I've always wanted a lonestar so i'd go with a insulated cabinet of some sort


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 10, 2020)

Evo Oil Sprayer Bottle, Inkbird therometer,  and if could only have one grill would be Char-Griller barrel grill.


----------



## JCAP (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow this is fun. I think mine would be:

1. 26in Weber kettle for grilling (and if it still counts as one thing, an addition of the vortex).
2.  My WSM 
3.  A high quality drum smoker (Hunsaker, Gateway etc.)

I could change my mind at any time. This was harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 10, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Evo Oil Sprayer Bottle, Inkbird therometer,  and if could only have one grill would be Char-Griller barrel grill.


Appreciate your frugality, but I’m not wasting my wishes on little things  ... figure I’d scrape up the funds for those little accessories.

Without naming names yet, I think conceptually I would want
1. A do-it-all pellet grill
2. A charcoal/wood source cooker
3. undecided between a gas grill and an electric smoker


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 10, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Appreciate your frugality, but I’m not wasting my wishes on little things  ... figure I’d scrape up the funds for those little accessories.


I read your post wrong.  To early in the morning!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 10, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I read your post wrong.  To early in the morning!


No rules! But you and Adam (?) are right ... if had to include things like Inkbird, slicers, grinders, vacsealers,  sous-vide cooker, etc ... then probably would be down to one grill/smoker


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2020)

A 26" Weber kettle, a 22" WSM and a Santa Maria grill.

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

Mak1
Rec Tec Bullseye
Supermodel serving beverages and "such"


----------



## ofelles (Jun 10, 2020)

I spend a lot of time researching the units that I wanted and am happy with my choices.
Yoder YS640
David Klose 20x42  Grill Chef Grill
LSG large insulated cabinet 
Now given more wishes and space........where do I start?


----------



## D.W. (Jun 10, 2020)

1. Keep the yoder durango I have, but have it with casters on rear legs - such an oversight on my part.
2. Santa Maria Grill 48x24 with rotisserie attachment.
3. Blackstone flat top.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 10, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Mak1
> Rec Tec Bullseye
> Supermodel serving beverages and "such"


Hmmm ... with that list might only need one wish ... well, two ... would need a good divorce lawyer or EMT too


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

BAHAHAH  well yeah you might be right there...hmmm  fun day followed by rough future.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2020)

Smokin-It model #4D for controlled 150°F Sausage smoking. Masterbuilt 1050 Gravity Feed and a Fire Magic Echelon 36" for quick cooks...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Hmmm ... with that list might only need one wish ... well, two ... would need a good divorce lawyer or EMT too




A Coroner??


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> A Coroner??


Dying would be too good for me ... being Bobbit-ized more like it


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 10, 2020)

-I'd keep my MES 30 Gen 1 c/w PID  (normally there's just Miss Linda and me)
-WSM (always wanted one of those)
-China Box for whole suckling pigs
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> A Coroner??



Yep, a coroner would be all I would need
Gary


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 11, 2020)

Stump's Baby  (or maybe an Old Hickory Pit)
Santa Maria grill
Wood fired stone oven

I have managed 2 of the three so far....

JC


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 11, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Stump's Baby  (or maybe an Old Hickory Pit)
> Santa Maria grill
> Wood fired stone oven
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm.  Never even thought of a wood fired stone oven.  That would be real nice to have.
Gary


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 11, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hmmmmm.  Never even thought of a wood fired stone oven.  That would be real nice to have.
> Gary



Here are a couple pics of the oven I built.  This is obviously during the build.  I have my finished oven pics on another device.

8000 pounds and 2 years to complete...


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 11, 2020)

A wood-fired brick oven for pizza and bread.

A Weber Ranch Kettle

An insulated cabinet smoker.

Ahhh, fantasyland.


----------



## texomakid (Jun 13, 2020)

Limited to 3 is challenging but I'd stick with my Yoder YS640 as well as my WSM 22.
I'd probably add the smokehouse I've always wanted. I really hope to build one some day.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 14, 2020)

Weber Performer 22
Weber WSM 18.5
Weber Jumbo Joe
I can do 99% of what I like to grill/smoke with these.   Needing only 1 fuel source is nice as well.

Dave


----------

